# Masterbuilt Manufacturing Electric Smokehouse Smoker: Recall



## reflect (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello,

My wife works for a news clipping service. Today she sent me this...

"Recall...
Masterbuilt Manufacturing Electric Smokehouse Smokers being recalled, 
burn hazard reported, stop use immediately, contact company for repair 
kit."

I searched the web and came up empty (I normally can find a needle in a haystack).  I am sure there will be something out there in the next few days on the web.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## Dutch (Jun 1, 2006)

Brian, I did a "Google Search" and this is what I found:

Masterbuilt Manufacturing Recall

According to the Consumer Product Saftey Commission report "smoldering woodchips can ignite into flames when the door is opened causing burns and property damage."

Masterbuilt Manufacturing is offering a free repair kit to correct this problem.


----------



## reflect (Jun 2, 2006)

Guess I was off on my search game yesterday  :oops: .

Take care,

Brian


----------



## Dutch (Jun 2, 2006)

At least ya tried, Pard!! :D


----------

